# Clearing a urinal



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

This what I use works all the time


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll have to try that.. Is that a hose clamp for connection


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

No its a urinal tail peice with a vacum breaker and the hose is an old dish washer hose keep a bucket under it and flush when you need water


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Where are your gloves young man?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing smells better than a pulled urinal..mmmmmm


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You can have allllll the urinal drain jobs...


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

sell them on an autoflush, alot less problems.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A black rubber hose? Haven't you been reading my threads on hard-piping stuff? You need to hard-pipe that contraption in copper!.............:laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

That is one good idea.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great idea, will have to add that to my library. I should write it down or I will forget. :yes:

What were we talking about?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Put some gloves on for god sakes! I got a bad infection in my foot a couple years ago just pulling a urinal and having the piss soak into my shoe. Swelled up 3 times it's size and had to get some shots, antibiotics and pain meds for it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll keep my style, the hose bibb helps. I like to run water while I am running the machine.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

glove is on right hand left hand use to flush urinal and hold bucket while i am running machii carry sanitizer where ever i go but thanks for looking out bud


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> glove is on right hand left hand use to flush urinal and hold bucket while i am running machii carry sanitizer where ever i go but thanks for looking out bud


Well your right hand isn't in the bucket Revenge. Don't bite that thumbnail!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

why not under the nails is where the flavor is


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> why not under the nails is where the flavor is


Ko-Chino.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

siempre


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

revenge said:


> why not under the nails is where the flavor is


Thats where you get that yummy urine butter !


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thats where you get that yummy urine butter !


Called hapatitus!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

hepatitis


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow I misspell once and you are uptight! Lmao your one of a kind....kind of like PIlot!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

revenge said:


> hepatitis


 Of all plumbers here.. you corracting a spelling???!??


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I know, who would have thunk lol i crack my self up lmfao


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm sure you had to pull your thesaurus out for that one!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

nambe the dictionary


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

Urinaise


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Wow I misspell once and you are uptight! Lmao your one of a kind....kind of like PIlot!:no:


Pilot :yes:



:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

revenge said:


> glove is on right hand left hand use to flush urinal and hold bucket while i am running machii carry sanitizer where ever i go but thanks for looking out bud




Can't flush a urinal and a hold bucket with a gloved right hand ?

Michael Jackson of drain cleaning :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Can't flush a urinal and a hold bucket with a gloved right hand ?
> 
> Michael Jackson of drain cleaning :laughing:


Gloves are for sissies...and electricians :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

MMM PISS PASTE! That smell stays on your hands for days.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a thought.......... i have seen a urinal snake at ferguson, looks just like a closet auger, may be a general or ridgid product. Anybody purchased one? I have always pulled the urinal and fixed em up that way but at 4pm on a friday it would be nice to have an alternative


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

liquid plumber said:


> Just a thought.......... i have seen a urinal snake at ferguson, looks just like a closet auger, may be a general or ridgid product. Anybody purchased one? I have always pulled the urinal and fixed em up that way but at 4pm on a friday it would be nice to have an alternative


I've used them before when there is a lot of calcium built up in the urinal. They work ok, not as well as a bowl auger though.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

liquid plumber said:


> Just a thought.......... i have seen a urinal snake at ferguson, looks just like a closet auger, may be a general or ridgid product. Anybody purchased one? I have always pulled the urinal and fixed em up that way but at 4pm on a friday it would be nice to have an alternative


I have used them and broke/kinked half a dozen over the years. I quit buying them it seemed like the average was about 6 urinals augered before it kinked. Out of those 6 I still had to pull 5 anyway. Not worth it IMHO


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

just pull it. let some calci-colve sit in the urinal. While you are running the line. Rod 5/16 cable thru the urinal and flush with hot water before resetting it. Done and simple


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

If you can keep it from kinking yeah its good.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

liquid plumber said:


> Just a thought.......... i have seen a urinal snake at ferguson, looks just like a closet auger, may be a general or ridgid product. Anybody purchased one? I have always pulled the urinal and fixed em up that way but at 4pm on a friday it would be nice to have an alternative




Probabley the biggest POS I have in my van. I will never use it on urinals anymore but it does have a few other uses


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Put some gloves on for god sakes! I got a bad infection in my foot a couple years ago just pulling a urinal and having the piss soak into my shoe. Swelled up 3 times it's size and had to get some shots, antibiotics and pain meds for it.


All service plumber should be hep vaccinated. Wear gloves when dealing with toilets, urinals and sewers.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> All service plumber should be hep vaccinated. Wear gloves when dealing with toilets, urinals and sewers.


Thanks dad.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks to the above posters that saved me the trouble of buying a tool that sucks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> just pull it. let some calci-colve sit in the urinal. While you are running the line. Rod 5/16 cable thru the urinal and flush with hot water before resetting it. Done and simple


Yep! By far the best thing to do... :thumbup:


----------

